# My new Rhom



## Dragster (Aug 3, 2004)

View attachment 50995
Picked up my new Rhom yesterday,totaly amazing fish very happy with him.hes just over 12 inches and chasing the dog already


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

sweet looking rhom


----------



## HellBoy (Sep 22, 2004)

Great looking Rhom







, what kind is that rhom?


----------



## fliptasciouz (Jul 4, 2004)

sweet! another humongous rhom


----------



## cooldudectd (Mar 4, 2004)

Beautiful....I'm jealous.


----------



## marky (Sep 4, 2004)

Very hot rhom lol


----------



## moeplz (Feb 21, 2005)

Dang that mustve had a fat price though. I like that thing. I want to see a f*cking video.


----------



## celticwarrior (Jul 18, 2004)

Where did you source him from? Great looking Rhom


----------



## Mack (Oct 31, 2004)

I would take the dog out of the tank, I've told you time and time again, you can't keep dogs and piranhas in the same tank-- err...









Awesome rhom. *drool*


----------



## necroxeon (Jan 21, 2005)

just 12 inches lol....nice rhom...looks like he has no tail though....the dog ate it ?


----------



## ronzz (Oct 26, 2004)

Nice rhom....where did you get it from?


----------



## Dragster (Aug 3, 2004)

ronzz said:


> Nice rhom....where did you get it from?
> [snapback]911686[/snapback]​


Cheers guys im really pleased with him hes not shy at all.compared to a smaller rhom hes a completely different fish,behavior wise.
I got him from a guy called martin,from the aquarist website.he was expensive but worth every penny.
www.aquarist-classifieds.co.uk


----------



## corbypete (Jan 24, 2005)

moeplz said:


> Dang that mustve had a fat price though. I like that thing. I want to see a f*cking video.
> [snapback]911254[/snapback]​












That stuffs illegal in this country...

either that or you just have foul language


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

oh the sarcasm on this thread!!!!

great rhom looks massive!


----------



## cmsCheerFish (Dec 17, 2004)

b-e-a-utiful


----------



## Dragster (Aug 3, 2004)

Yup hes just over 12 inches and 7 1/2 tall.
I only got him saturday and hes eating in front of me already.im very very happy with him.
I would recommend anyone to go for a larger rhom.


----------



## LOON (Jan 30, 2004)

Very nice Dragster. You don't see many like that in England.


----------



## Dragster (Aug 3, 2004)

LOON said:


> Very nice Dragster. You don't see many like that in England.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup the guy i bought him off said its a very rare one,i cannot remmember the name of it


----------



## cooldudectd (Mar 4, 2004)

oscar_vs_goldfish said:


> [snapback]916818[/snapback]​


That whole Michael Jackson thing just gives me the creeps.


----------

